# When to test.....Help needed!!!!



## Veroy (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello anyone

I am wondering if you count the tx day when working out how long it is since tx. I had mt tx on 14th May so think that I am 11dp3dt, but do we count the day of tx??  I am desperate to do a test but scared it is too early. Would appreciate some advice as am slowly going insane. Have bought the tests but not openened them.......yet!!!!!

Thanx    Verona x x x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Verona

My understanding is that you don't count the day of transfer! So I think you are day 10.
It probably is a bit early to test although I know some people (myself included) got a postive as early as day 9.
People seem to fall into 2 camps those that test early and those that wait for the blood test. I can't bear the waiting and just have to test.
Please remember if you do test now and the result is negative it isn't necessarily all over  - it might just be much too early to show up. Some people are still showing negative on the home kits even though the blood test has confirmed they are pregnant.

Wishing you lots of luck
crusoe
xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Verona
What Crusoe says is true
However if you are going nuts about it ( we all know that feeling!!! ) and do not mind wasting money then ( IMO) just do the test every day until you have your bloods. Try in the am tomorrow. Either you will have a line and be ecstatic- thus no longer going nuts for that reason- or you will not have a line and you tell yourself it was still too early, do not get upset, test again or wait out for the bl;ood test and remember "its not over until the _blue line_ sings" in your case!
All the best
Bonnie


----------



## Veroy (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank you for the advice ladies, but although am dying to do one have still resisted. Will do it tommorrow AM, I will then be 12dp3dt so it should defo show up!!!!!!

Thnx    Verona  x x x x x


----------



## Louise999 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Verona

Just to say best of luck for tomorrow!!!! You are braver than me.  I want to put my test off for as long as possible, just to hold onto the possibiity that I may be pg.  IM have told me to test next Wednesday, which would be 14 days after EC but I am going to wait until Friday, which will be 14 days after ET.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning.

Louise


----------

